

Does it matter if immutable data is slow? - lhorie
http://lhorie.blogspot.com/2009/05/does-it-matter-if-immutable-data-is.html

======
mooism2
I can't read all the code because the sidebar obscures it on the right.

------
lhorie
code reviews welcome :)

